# ماهي درجة الحرارة القصوى لصب الخرسانة المسلحة



## محمد احمد كحاط (25 مايو 2009)

لوحظ اختلاف في درجات الحرارة القصوى لصب الخرسانة المسلحة في كل وزارة وهيئة في المملكة السعودية بعضها يقول (32) والبعض يصل ل (38) درجة مئوية مع النظر لنسبة البخر من الخرسانة

ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء الافادة مع المرجع العلمي ان امكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا"


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مايو 2009)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> لوحظ اختلاف في درجات الحرارة القصوى لصب الخرسانة المسلحة في كل وزارة وهيئة في المملكة السعودية بعضها يقول (32) والبعض يصل ل (38) درجة مئوية مع النظر لنسبة البخر من الخرسانة
> ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء الافادة مع المرجع العلمي ان امكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وشكرا"


 السلام عليكم
لقد تمت الاجابة على هذا السؤال من قبل وهي تختلف باختلاف الكود واهمية المنشأ وبشكل عام لا تزيد عن 32 درجة مئوية للخرسانة وللتفصيل اكثر في هذا الموضوع يمكنك الاطلاع على المشاركات التالية​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123661.html


----------



## rwmam (25 مايو 2009)

بصوره عامه 32 وفي حالة الصب بدرجات حراريه عاليه يوجد الكثير من الطرق المستعمله للسيطره على الموضوع مثل استعمال المضافات او الثلج مع الخلطه للتبريد


----------



## راشد عبد الله (25 مايو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لتحديد درجة الحرارة القصوى لصب الخرسانة المسلحة يعتمد ذلك على عدة عوامل ولكن من اهمها نفصل الاتى :-[/FONT]​ 1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كمية الحرارة الناتجة عن هدرجة الاسمنت[/FONT](Heat of Hydration)[FONT=&quot] حيث ان لكل نوع من انواع الاسمنت المعروفة كمية حرارة محددة تنتج عن هدرجة الاسمنت ويمكن الرجوع الى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]186[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Table1. ASTMC الذى يوضح كميات الحرارة الخاصة بكل نوع من الاسمنت او عمل اختبار معملى لتحديد ذلك.[/FONT]​ 2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سمك الجزء الانشائ المراد صبه- حيث ان الاجزاء الانشائية السميكة تحتفظ بكمية الحرارة الناتجة عن هدرجة الاسمنت فى القلب الخرسانى ويتم فقد كمية الحرارة للجو المحيط بصورة ابطاء من معدل اكتساب كمية الحرارة مما يساهم فى ارتفاع درجة حرارة القلب الخرسانى بصورة قد تؤدى فى بعض الاحيان الى ما يعرف باحتراق الاسمنت [/FONT](Burning of cement)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والذى يحدث عند درجة حرارة [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT][FONT=&quot]70.وفى هذه الحالة تتوقف عملية اكتساب الخرسانة المصبوبة للصلابة .و تكون النتائج المتحصلة من اختبار المكعبات جيدة ومستوفية لشروط القبول بالنسبة للعيار المحدد للخرسانة[/FONT](Concrete Grade )[FONT=&quot] ولكن اذا تم عمل اختبار اتلافى لنفس الخرسانة المصبوبة بعد التصلب مثل مقاومة اللب الخرسانى[/FONT](Core Test )[FONT=&quot] تكون النتائج المتحصلة غير مستوفية لشروط القبول بصورة تكون فيها مفارقة كبيرة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعلى العموم هذه الجزئية تكون مؤثرة فى المواقع التى تتم فيها صبيات لكميات كبيرة من الخرسانة[/FONT](Massive Concrete)[FONT=&quot] وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر نذكر مواقع تنفيذ الخزانات ومحطات توليد الطاقة وغيرها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3-وزن الاسمنت المستعمل فى الخلطة التصميمية حيث ان معدل كمية الحرارة الناتجة عن الهدرجة تحسب بمعدل كالورى/ جم , وعليه كلما زاد وزن الاسمنت فى الخلطة كانت كمية الحرارة الناتجة اكبر.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعليه يتم حساب الارتفاع المتوقع حدوثه فى درجة الحرارة للخرسانة بعد الصب نتيجة لهدرجة الاسمنت ويتم طرح ذلك من درجة حرارة احتراق الاسمنت [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT][FONT=&quot]70 لتحصل على درجة الحرارة المناسبة لصب الخرسانة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويجب ملاحظة ان درجة الحرارة المتحصلة من عملية الطرح هى درجة الحرارة عند نقطة صب الخرسانة النهائية وعليه يجب ملاحظة ان درجة الحرارة عند الخلاط المركزى وجب ان تكون اقل من ذلك لوضع احتياط لارتفاع درجة حرارة الخرسانة اثناء النقل ويعتمد ذلك على مسافة النقل للخرسانة والاحتياطات المتخذة مثل العزل الحرارى لتقليل اكتساب الخرسانة المنقولة للحرارة من الجو المحيط.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكمثال حى من موقع عملى تم حساب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن الهدرجة للاسمنت وقدرت ب [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT][FONT=&quot]47 حيث ان وزن الاسمنت المستخدم للخلطة التصميمية كان حوالى 380كجم/م.3 , وعليه تكون درجة الحرارة المفترض ان يتم فيها صب الخرسانة حولى [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]23[FONT=&quot] ولكن نسبة لان حرارة الجو المحيط كانت تتراوح بين [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]-43[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]30[FONT=&quot] خلال الليل والنهار كان الارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة للخرسانة نتيجة لتاثير الجو المحيط فى حدود [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]6[FONT=&quot] فى ساعات النهار و[/FONT] C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]2[FONT=&quot] فى ساعات الليل وعليه تقرر ان تكون درجة الحرارة للخرسانة من الخلاط المركزى فى حدود [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]17[FONT=&quot] خلال النهار و[/FONT] C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]21[FONT=&quot] خلال الليل ويتم مراجعة ذلك باستمرار عند اختلاف ظروف الطقس بصورة كبيرة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولتحقيق هذه الدرجة من الحرارة للخرسانة تم اتخاذ عدة اجراءات بالموقع منها:[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حفظ الركام الناعم والخشن تحت الظل[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]استخدام ماء مبرد فى درجة حرارة [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT]10
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رش الركام الخشن بالماء قبل وقت كافى من بدء الصب[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]استخدام شرائح الثلج كنسبة من ماء الخلط للخرسانة فى الخلاط ا لمركزى[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عمل طبقة من المواد الرغوية العازلة حول مستوعب الخرسانة فى عربات النقل للخرسانة 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولمراقبة وضع درجة الحرارة فى القلب الخرسانى تم زرع حساسات لقياس درجة الحرارة على مدار الساعة وبالفعل تم تسجيل اعلى درجة حرارة ك [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT][FONT=&quot]60[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بعد 56 ساعة من زمن الصب وبدأت درجة الحرارة بعد ذلك فى الانخفاض التدريجىمما اكد صحة الاحتياطات التى تم القيام بها حتى لا تصل درجة حرارة الخرسانة الى [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]C[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]°[/FONT][FONT=&quot]70 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واخيرا ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت هذا الجانب غير المطروق كثيرا حيث ان تاثيره البالغ يكون كما اسلفت فى مواقع العمل فى الخزانات ومحطات توليد الطاقة وغيرها
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]





[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## babankarey (27 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mmezom (21 مايو 2010)

babankarey قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


 thank you very much,to forward


----------



## mmezom (21 مايو 2010)

*Thanks*



mmezom قال:


> thank you very much,to forward


 good :28:


----------



## مهندسة النجف (21 مايو 2010)

انا تم تجربة ذلك في الاعمال ووجدت افضل طريقه لصب الكميات الكبيره في وقت الليل بين الساعة 9-12 ليلاً


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (21 مايو 2010)

حسب مواصفات aci كود اقصى حرارة 32 درجة مئوية


----------



## اقليدس العرب (21 مايو 2010)

نقطة مهمة اخرى اود ان اضيفها وهي الرطوبة كنسبة في الجو عند الصب يمكن ان تؤثر في درجة الحرارة المناسبة للصب


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات المهمه
بس انا عندى شؤال 
انا كمفتشع موقع واستلمته قلاب خرصانه ما هى الاشياء المطلوب تشيكها


----------



## علي سالم حسين (26 فبراير 2011)

شكراعلى هذه المعلومات وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس تراست (26 فبراير 2011)

الكود المصرى يسمح حتى 30 درجة مئوية 
فى السعودية يسمح حتى 38 درجه مئوية 
يمكن تجنب زيادة الحرارة بوضع خيش حول سيارات الخرسانة أثناء نقل الخرسانه ووضع ألواح ثلج داخل السيارة تخلط مع الخرسانه وتجنب الصب فى ساعات الذروة


----------



## mazen khanfer (27 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم لا يوجد كود يسمح بصب الخرسانة اذا كانت درجة حرارتها 38
جميع الكودات العالمية تنص على ان اعلى درجة حرارة مسموحة للخرسانة نفسها تتراوح ما بين (30 الى 32 درجة مئوية )
اعتقد انه عندك لبس ما بين درجة حرارة الخرسانة نفسها والتي يجب ان لاتزيد عن 32 درجة مئوية و درجة حرارة الجو اثناء الصب ( وهذه فيها اختلاف بعض الاستشاريين يقول 37 او 38 او 40 ) 

ارجوا ان تكون الصورة وضحت


----------



## م كراجة (27 فبراير 2011)

راشد عبد الله قال:


> [font=&quot]بالنسبة لتحديد درجة الحرارة القصوى لصب الخرسانة المسلحة يعتمد ذلك على عدة عوامل ولكن من اهمها نفصل الاتى :-[/font]
> 
> 
> 1-[font=&quot]كمية الحرارة الناتجة عن هدرجة الاسمنت[/font](heat of hydration)[font=&quot] حيث ان لكل نوع من انواع الاسمنت المعروفة كمية حرارة محددة تنتج عن هدرجة الاسمنت ويمكن الرجوع الى [/font][font=&quot]186[/font][font=&quot] table1. Astmc الذى يوضح كميات الحرارة الخاصة بكل نوع من الاسمنت او عمل اختبار معملى لتحديد ذلك.[/font]​
> ...


 
موضوع مهم للغاية مشكورا جدا
و أرجو من الاخ رزق حجاوي تزويدنا بمعلومات اكثر عن الموضوع
بانتظار ردك اخ رزق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 فبراير 2011)

م كراجة قال:


> موضوع مهم للغاية مشكورا جدا
> و أرجو من الاخ رزق حجاوي تزويدنا بمعلومات اكثر عن الموضوع
> بانتظار ردك اخ رزق


 السلام عليكم
لقد شرحت بوقت سابق الموضوع التالي


> ولمراقبة وضع درجة الحرارة فى القلب الخرسانى تم زرع حساسات لقياس درجة الحرارة على مدار الساعة وبالفعل تم تسجيل اعلى درجة حرارة ك c[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT][FONT=&quot]60[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بعد 56 ساعة من زمن الصب وبدأت درجة الحرارة بعد ذلك فى الانخفاض التدريجىمما اكد صحة الاحتياطات التى تم القيام بها حتى لا تصل درجة حرارة الخرسانة الى [/FONT]c[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT][FONT=&quot]70 [/FONT]


واليك ما تمت كتابه بهذا الخصوص
السلام عليكم
بخصوص اقصى طول للعنصر الانشائي هو 35 ومن ثم عمل عمل فاصل تمدد حسب متطلبات الكود هذا يكون للعناصر الانشائية التي تكون معرضة لفرق درجات الحرارة على طول عمر العنصر الانشائي اي الذي يتعرض للعوامل الجوية اما بخصوص الرافت فانها تكون تكون بعيدة عن التأثر بالعوامل الجوية ولكنها تتعرض للعوامل الجوية وكذلك تعرضها للحرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت خلال مرحلة الانشاء لذا يجب اخذ الاحتياطات اثناء الصب .
وقد شرحت ذلك بالتفصل في مشاركتين سابقتين في موضوع 
"مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ".
اقتباس:
ارجو الاهتمام و التفاعل بهذه القضيه المهمه ....و هذا موضوع عملي نظري بنفس 
ال construction joint ?
ما هي العوامل التي تحكم و تؤثر اختيار المساحه التي يجب صبها لغاية ال construction joint يعني ما هي المساحه الاقصى للصب و على ماذا تعتمد اختيار هذه المساحه ...
خاصة اذا كنا نتكلم عن raft foundation بسماكة 2m و مسطح اجمالي للصب حوالي 4000 م2
كيف استطيع صب اكبر مساحه بأقل construction joints>>> و ما هي الحسابات التصميميه التي يمكن ان تساعدني في هذا المجال لاقناع الاستشاري بذلك.....و ما هي افضل وسيلة curing للمساعده في هذا الموضوع
اخواني ....
هذا موضوع مهم للغايه واجهني عدة مرات و يواجهني الان...يعني هذا موضوع نواجهه بشكل دائم.....نرجو الاستزاده و المساعده و تقديم اية معلومات او نصائح او مراجع للاستفادة العامه 
ونظرا لاهمية الموضوع وللاستفادة اكثر للمتابعين موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ستم الرد هنا ليسهل الرجوع الية في المستقبل
المشاركة الاولى


بخصوص صب الخرسانة هناك عاملين يحدان ذلك 

سماكة صب الخرسانة 
ابعاد الهندسية (الطول * العرض) 
وهذين العاملين فيه محل اختلاف في الكودات والاختلاف الاكبر بين المهندسين في المواقع وخصوصا بين الاستشاري والمقاول وذلك حول كيفية صب المساحات الكبيرة ذات السماكة وبدول حصول تشققات في الخرسانة .
ارفق هنا تعريف ACI 



Defining Mass Concrete
ACI Committee 116 defines mass concrete as “any large volume of cast-in-place concrete with dimensions large enough to require that measures be taken to cope with the generation of heat and attendant volume change to minimize cracking.” This categorization can include structural components with moderate- to high-cement-contenet concrete, massive structural elements of mat foundations, and to dams and other large structures that use concrete with a low cement *******et. 
In any mass concrete application, temperatures rise through heat of hydration. As the interior concrete rises in temperature, the outer concrete may be cooling and contracting; if the temperature varies too much within the structure, the material can crack. A variety of factors influence temperature changes, including the size of the component, the amount of reinforcement, the ambient temperature, the initial temperature of the concrete at time of placement and curing program.​
فقسم يعتمد تقسيم لمساحات محدودة 35-40م2 ويتم عمل فواصل الصب الكبيرة وذلك للتحكم في التشققات الناتجة في الخرسانة Shrinkage ويكون ذلك من خلال عمل Construction Jointsبحسب متطلباتها ( استمرار حديد التسليح- تخشين ومعالجة الفاصل-وضع مانع للتسرب Waterstop وغيرها من المتطلبات والتي تم شرحها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12235-20.html وذلك للبلاطات الارضية Slab on grade SOG)
الطريقة الثانية تقسيم البلاطة الى اجزاء بحيث لا يزيد الطول عن 25 م مع عمل Strips pour بين الاجزاء (ترك فاصل بعرض ليكن 1 م على وسط البلاطة وصب الجانبين مع ترك كامل طول الرافت لفترة طويله حتى يتم تصلب كامل الخراسانة والهدف من ذلك التحكم بالتشققات Cracks Control
الطريقة الثالثة( والتي اميل اليها بشكل شخصي وخصوصا عندما يكون يكون water tableمنسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفع)وهي ان يتم صب الرافت بالكامل مع اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لذلك وهي:-

استخدام خرسانة باسمنت يعطي اقل حرارة عند التفاعل خليط من الاسمنت البورتلندي و( الاسمنت البوزولاني - او Fly Ash او GGBFS)يتم عمل الاختبارات اللازمة للحصول على القوة المطلوبة للخرسانة مع اقل درجة حرارة الناتجة عن تفاعل الاسمنت.
تحديد حرارة الصب للخرسانة(من خلال الخبرة يجب الا تزيد عن 22 درجة مئوية بالنسبة للرافت=يتم عمل الاختبارات بذلك ) بحيث لا تزيد الحرارة للخرسانة اثناء تصلبها عن 50 درجة مئوية ولا يزيد الفرق بين طبقات الخرسانة عن 25 درجة مئوية وللتأكد من ذلك يتم تركيب مجساتheat sensors حيث يتم تركيبها على ثلاث مستويات (في الاسفل والوسط والاعلى) وفي اكثر من منطقة في الرافت (الاطراف -الزوايا -المنتصف)ومتابعة قياس الحراراة على مدار الساعة.
تغطية الخرسانة بشكل جيد ويمكن استعمال الخيش المبلل مع التغطية بالنايلون والحشب وقد تتخذ اجراءات اخرى حسب القراءات التي يحصل عليها من المجسات بحيث نحقق الشرطين السابقين ( اعلى درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 50 والفراق لا يزيد عن 25 درجة).
استخدام اقل نسبة من w/C وذلك باستخدام مميعات خاصة للخرسانة super plasticizers, low water 
استخدام مؤخرات الشك للخرسانة بحيث يضمن ان يتم صب الخرسانة بدون حصول Cold Joint ويتم تحديد ذلك بالمختبر.
وهناك من يشترط استخدام الخرسانة ذاتية الانضغاط self compacted concrete scc لخرسانة الرافت.
اقتباس:
ولكن سؤال 
اقتباس:
انت ذكرت انه يجب تركيب مجسات لضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة
طيب ما ذا إذا تجاوزتها
يعني شو الاجراء الوقائي 
اشكر لك متابعتك واهتمامك بالموضوع، بخصوص المجسات لحرارية Heat Sennsors ليس الهدف منها ضمان ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية وانما الهدف منها هي للمراقبة وقياس درجات الحرارة داخل الخرسانة اي بمعنى اخر للقراءة فقط .
اما كيف نضمن ان الحرارة لن تتجاوز 50 درجة مئوية فسوف اشرحة لاحقا



> [ لكن لم تتم الاجابه على السؤال الاهم





> كيف يمكن الحصول على اقل عدد من ال construction joints و اكبر مساحه من الصب و ما هي الحسابات المطلوبه لاقناع الاستشاري بذلك....
> مثلا : لدينا raft foundation مساحة 4000م2 و سماكه 2م .... كيف ممكن ان اصب هذه raft على 4 او 5 مراحل فقط ....و قد اضطر لصبها على مرحلتين فقط.....
> كيف يمكن ذلك/QUOTE]
> المشاركة الثالثة
> ...


----------



## م كراجة (3 مارس 2011)

في البداية أستاذ رزق أود أن أتقدم لك بجزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة و التي تتكرر حالياً في مشروع مركز الملك عبد الله المالي. في احد الابراج التي نعمل بها قمنا بصب الرافت الاولى و كانت بمساحة 3255 متر مربع و سماكة 2.5 متر اي اكثر من 8000 متر مكعب خرسانة, بالاضافة الى انه كانت تحتوي على 3500 طن حديد و تم صب الكمية مرة واحد بدون اي فواصل و اخذت 16 ساعة باستخدام 7 مضخات. و كان slump test: collaps


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2011)

م كراجة قال:


> في البداية أستاذ رزق أود أن أتقدم لك بجزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة و التي تتكرر حالياً في مشروع مركز الملك عبد الله المالي. في احد الابراج التي نعمل بها قمنا بصب الرافت الاولى و كانت بمساحة 3255 متر مربع و سماكة 2.5 متر اي اكثر من 8000 متر مكعب خرسانة, بالاضافة الى انه كانت تحتوي على 3500 طن حديد و تم صب الكمية مرة واحد بدون اي فواصل و اخذت 16 ساعة باستخدام 7 مضخات. و كان slump test: collaps


السلام عليكم
اشكرك لك مشاركتك من واقع تجربة ونتمى اضافة المزيد حول الخرسانة collapse slump test
والتي اتوقع انك تقصج الخرسانة ذاتية الانضغاط self compacting concrete=SCC =self consolidating concrete والبعض يسميها الخرسانة القابلة للسيلان flowable concrete
حيث يتم فحص مدى flowable للخرسانة وتكون بالعادة من 550-650 مم





وللمزيد حول طريقة الفحص
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHUQCbakzXE
http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/articles/selfconcrete.pdf




http://www.journalofcommerce.com/article/id35698


----------



## م كراجة (3 مارس 2011)

نعم استاذ رزق هي كما ذكرت SCC حيث استخدمت للكثافة العالية للتسليح فمثلا في هذه اللبشة يوجد 8 طبقات حديد رئيسية بمسافة 15 سم bottom layers و 4 طبقات top layers و طبقتين middel layers كان لابد استخدام هذه الخرسانة لضمان عدم حدوث اي تعشيش honey cone 

و هذه صورة للبشة اثناء الصب و سوف اقوم برفع العديد من الصور و الحديث عن الموضوع بشكل اكبر حيث و انه قد اخذ حيز كبير من اهتماماتي و احببت ان اعرف كل شيء عنه



 رفع صور


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 مارس 2011)

م كراجة قال:


> نعم استاذ رزق هي كما ذكرت scc حيث استخدمت للكثافة العالية للتسليح فمثلا في هذه اللبشة يوجد 8 طبقات حديد رئيسية بمسافة 15 سم bottom layers و 4 طبقات top layers و طبقتين middel layers كان لابد استخدام هذه الخرسانة لضمان عدم حدوث اي تعشيش honey cone
> 
> و هذه صورة للبشة اثناء الصب و سوف اقوم برفع العديد من الصور و الحديث عن الموضوع بشكل اكبر حيث و انه قد اخذ حيز كبير من اهتماماتي و احببت ان اعرف كل شيء عنه
> 
> http://hh7.net/ رفع صور


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ولكن الذي لفت نظري في مشاركتك حديد التسليح في الوسط على طبقتين ( وحسب معلوماتي ان حديد التسليح في المخططات اكبر مما هو مطلوب تصميميا بمقدار 35-40 % وفي بعض الاحيان اكثر ).
وسؤالي ما هي الحاجة لوضع حديد تسليح على طبقتين في وسط الرافت ؟؟.


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (3 مارس 2011)

32 درجه


----------



## م كراجة (4 مارس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ولكن الذي لفت نظري في مشاركتك حديد التسليح في الوسط على طبقتين ( وحسب معلوماتي ان حديد التسليح في المخططات اكبر مما هو مطلوب تصميميا بمقدار 35-40 % وفي بعض الاحيان اكثر ).
> وسؤالي ما هي الحاجة لوضع حديد تسليح على طبقتين في وسط الرافت ؟؟.



استاذ رزق حجاوي في البداية بالتأكيد انت تعرف المشروع الذي اتحدث عنه.. و هو من اكبر المشاريع في السعودية و أولها من حيث عدد الابراج و ارتفاعها.. المشروع الجزء الاكبر منه مع مجموعة بن لادن بأكثر من 30 برجاً و عقد بن لادن design and built و مكاتب التصميم من دول اوروبا و بالاخص انكلترا مثل مكتب المصمم المعماري الشهير foster و العديد من المصممين الانشائيين و هذه بحد ذاتها كانت سيئة من مساوء المشروع بحيث كما تعرف بأن الاجنبي لا يمكن التغيير في تصميمه فهو افهم بمنظور الكثير من غير المهندسين من اي مهندس عربي..
صراحة ليس فقط وجود طبقتين من الحديد في الوسط هو ما يثير تساؤلاتي و سأتحدث في القريب عن الكثير من النقاط المهمة لآخذ رأيك بالموضوع. و لكن أظن بأن سماكتة اللبشة التي هي 2.5 متر هو ما جعله يضع طبقتين middle layer حديد 32 و بمسافة 30 سم spacing


----------



## م كراجة (4 مارس 2011)

استاذ رزق اود ان اطلعك على لبشة اخرى بنفس البرج بسماكة 4 متر و التسليح فيها كما يلي:
1-) 8 bottom layers 32mm 15cm spacing c.c (main rein).
2-) 12 bottom layers 32mm 10cm spacing c.c (add'l rein).
3-) 2 middle layers 32mm 30cm spacing c.c
4-) 6 top layers 32mm 15cm spacing c.c (main rein).
5-) 2 top layers 32mm 15cm spacing c.c (add'l rein).
6-) punching shear rein
7-) connector bars (shear rein)

ما رأيك بكمية الحديد هذه. و سأعرض عليك المشاكل التي نتجت بعد البدأ بتركيب الحديد
لي رجعة​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2011)

م كراجة قال:


> استاذ رزق اود ان اطلعك على لبشة اخرى بنفس البرج بسماكة 4 متر و التسليح فيها كما يلي:
> 
> 1-) 8 bottom layers 32mm 15cm spacing c.c (main rein).
> 2-) 12 bottom layers 32mm 10cm spacing c.c (add'l rein).
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على متابعتك للموضوع وفي الحقيقة المعلومات لدي حول هذا المشروع عامة جدااا وقليله.
بما انك على اتصال مباشر بهذا المشروع الضخم فسؤالي هو

الرافت مستندة مباشرة على التربة (ما هو قدرة التحمل للتربة) او مستندة على اولات خرسانة ( ما هو قطرها وعمقها).
ما هو التباعد بين الاعمدة بشكل عام.
عدد الطوابق.
قوة الخرسانة المستخدمة في المشروع.
من خلال المعطيات السابقة يمكن تحديد الحمل على الاعمدة بشكل عام ومن خلال هذا الحمل يمكن تحديد punching shear والذي من خلالة يتم تحديد سماكة الرافت بشكل تقريبي.


----------



## م كراجة (4 مارس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على متابعتك للموضوع وفي الحقيقة المعلومات لدي حول هذا المشروع عامة جدااا وقليله.
> بما انك على اتصال مباشر بهذا المشروع الضخم فسؤالي هو
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للتربة فهي صخر و قوية لا يوجد عندي معلومات محددة عن bearing capacity و لكن اعتقد انها ليست بأقل من 350 Kn/m2 ( و غداً سوف اعطيك جواب دقيق) و لهذا لم يكن هناك حاجة ل piles في بعض المناطق وجد منسوب عالي للمياه الجوفية و قد اضطروا لعمل dewatering و هذا ادى لتعطيل و تأخير كثير من الاعمال. و التباعد بين الاعمدة عادي ليس هناك اي spans طويلة بالكاد تصل الى 7 متر. و عدد الطوابق متفاوت البرج الذي تكلمت عنه و هو من اكبر الابراج بالمشروع يصل الى 45 طابق فوق الارض و هناك برج اخر كما سمعت يصل ارتفاعه الى 65 طابق. و قوة الخرسانة المستخدة هي c40 
بالنسبة الى سماكة الرافت كما ذكرت انا عندي معلومات متواضعة عن التصميم و اعرف استاذ رزق ما تكلمت به و لكن المستغرب ليس هو سماكة الرافت بقدر طبقات الحديد المخيفة الموجودة في المقطع الخرساني للرافت. فعلى سبيل المثال انت تتحدث عن 21 طبقة حديد فقط في الاسفل.. و بعد التركيب الكل اتفق على ان ما يحدث هو جنون.
لي عودة استاذ رزق


----------



## م كراجة (5 مارس 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Abu Laith (12 يوليو 2011)

الحرارة لا تزيد عن 32 درجة مئويه .. اما استخدام مضافات او التبريد او الثلج ........


----------



## TAHA SHEHATA (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TAHA SHEHATA (12 يوليو 2011)

اود ان استفسر عن اضافة الثلج للخرسانه طريقة الاضافه ونسبته لماء الخلط


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (12 يوليو 2011)

حسب الكود المصري يجب ان لاتزيد درجة حرارة الخرسان الطازجة عن 35 درجة مئوية


----------



## sea2007 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (28 يوليو 2011)

م كراجة قال:


> بالنسبة للتربة فهي صخر و قوية لا يوجد عندي معلومات محددة عن bearing capacity و لكن اعتقد انها ليست بأقل من 350 kn/m2 ( و غداً سوف اعطيك جواب دقيق) و لهذا لم يكن هناك حاجة ل piles في بعض المناطق وجد منسوب عالي للمياه الجوفية و قد اضطروا لعمل dewatering و هذا ادى لتعطيل و تأخير كثير من الاعمال. و التباعد بين الاعمدة عادي ليس هناك اي spans طويلة بالكاد تصل الى 7 متر. و عدد الطوابق متفاوت البرج الذي تكلمت عنه و هو من اكبر الابراج بالمشروع يصل الى 45 طابق فوق الارض و هناك برج اخر كما سمعت يصل ارتفاعه الى 65 طابق. و قوة الخرسانة المستخدة هي c40
> بالنسبة الى سماكة الرافت كما ذكرت انا عندي معلومات متواضعة عن التصميم و اعرف استاذ رزق ما تكلمت به و لكن المستغرب ليس هو سماكة الرافت بقدر طبقات الحديد المخيفة الموجودة في المقطع الخرساني للرافت. فعلى سبيل المثال انت تتحدث عن 21 طبقة حديد فقط في الاسفل.. و بعد التركيب الكل اتفق على ان ما يحدث هو جنون.
> لي عودة استاذ رزق




نحن بانتظار عودتك فالنقاش والموضوع مهم وحماسي ومعلومات كبيرة...


----------



## هوبي المدني (29 يوليو 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عيد حماد (29 يوليو 2011)

مواصفات وزارة النقل السعودية درجة حرارة( الخرسانة ) لا تتجاوز 32 درجة مئوية


----------



## علي سليم متولي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الكود الامريكي ينص علي 32 درجة مئوية والمواصفات السعودية من ( 35 إلي 37 درجة مئوية ) ولكن هناك علاقة بين والرطوبة درجة حرارة الجو وسرعة الرياح وقت الصب وهناك منحني بمعلومية سرعة الرياح في المنطقة والرطوبة تستنتج درجة حرارة الجو المطلوب


----------



## محمود قدور (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مواصفات وزارة النقل السعودية :


----------



## مصطفى عمود (25 ديسمبر 2012)

كلما كانت درجة الحرارة منخفضة كلما كان أحسن فالحرارة المرتفعة تؤثر على زمن الشك إذ أن ارتفاع درجة حرارة الخلطة يقلل من زمن الشك وعليه تبرد المياه 
الدرجة المقبولة هي 32 درجة سنتيجراد هي الأفضل لتجنب التبخر .


----------



## sma chan (10 يناير 2013)

بورك فيكم جميعاً .... :7:


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات لكن اريد توضيح اكثر عن تاثير الرياح و الرطوبة


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (4 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

